# Lost my paddle below Pyrite.



## eljim (Sep 19, 2007)

200cm Werner bent shaft green sherpa W\ two old stlye stolquist pogies attached. My info was on it but, it's just in sharpie so it won't last long.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

We found your paddle yesterday, but had no way to get it out. I propped it up in the rocks on river right next to the old crushed kayak on shore there. 

There is a small class III rapid just after Pyrite where you weave your way through some boulders. The paddle is just below that. Your name/# is no longer on it, but the paddle is still in perfect condition (it was in the water in a calm eddy behind some rocks). Sorry we couldn't get it out.



eljim said:


> 200cm Werner bent shaft green sherpa W\ two old stlye stolquist pogies attached. My info was on it but, it's just in sharpie so it won't last long.


----------



## eljim (Sep 19, 2007)

*Thanks*

What do you drink? I live in Breckenridge day ski pass possible. I'll walk in next week to get my paddle and boat out.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Don't worry about it. It required pretty minimal effort on my part. If we meet up on the river next season I'll happily take a beer from you.


----------

